# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  از کجا Flex دانلود کنم؟

## Vitallity

شاید عنوان تاپیک کمی ناشیانه به نظر بیاد ولی، الآن مشکل اصلی من اینه که به +Flex sdk 4.5 احتیاج دارم و سایت Adobe هم ما رو تحریم کرده : ) و هیچ Mirror یا Torrentیا منبع دیگه‌ای هم پیدا نکردم.

خوشحال می‌شم اگر بتونید لینکی برای دانلود این ورژن بهم بدید یا اگر دارید جایی برام آپلود کنید.(سپاس)

----------


## Microname

گزینه ۱ :  فلش بیلدر دارید؟(Flash Builder) اگر دارید با نصبش SDK هم نصب میشود.
گزینه ۲ : از اینجا
گزینه ۳: برای آخرین نسخه از اینجا https://github.com/apache/flex

----------

